# Tell me where there are good livery yards near ramsbottom



## Nativelover (16 May 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for any livery yards around Ramsbottom. Will consider other areas too, rossendale, bury, haslingden, edenfield, etc
All suggestions considered, even if it's just a field, or if someone has a spare stable at home?
A list of yards would be great!!!!
Thankyou in advance!!


----------



## Tandr (28 May 2015)

There are a few but tucked down little farm paths couldn't say names sorry as not looked that side for a while quite a lot in toting ton/ affetside


----------



## cobden (28 May 2015)

Best thing would be to call in Horse Bits on Bridge Street and look at the notice board - quite a few adverts on there covering the areas you mention


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (28 May 2015)

No safe hacking in Affetside !! Hawkshaw Transport have a nice yard on Hawkshaw Lane but still not many safe places to hack, try farms around Birtle in Bury, good luck.


----------



## Nativelover (28 May 2015)

That's a great start thankyou!! Especially the tips on the hacking. I'll check horsebits noticeboard, I'm going to rule out hawkshaw and affetside as hacking is important to me, one of the reasons I'm looking to move!!
Any names of yards??? Do message me if not wanting to put them on here?


----------



## anglo (19 June 2015)

Nativelover said:



			That's a great start thankyou!! Especially the tips on the hacking. I'll check horsebits noticeboard, I'm going to rule out hawkshaw and affetside as hacking is important to me, one of the reasons I'm looking to move!!
Any names of yards??? Do message me if not wanting to put them on here?
		
Click to expand...



You may be sorted by now , but in case not then definitely look around Birtle and Walmersley - both have excellent  bridleway networks / quiet lanes .

The biggest yard with the most facilities is probably Robinsons , but there are a number of other smaller yards including Birtle Riding Centre


----------



## Nativelover (27 September 2015)

Just upping this in case anything else has cropped up. Absolutely any suggestions welcome, message me if you don't want to post on here.


----------



## Nativelover (23 November 2015)

Upping again


----------



## Nativelover (30 April 2016)

Please help with any suggestions still desperate to move!


----------



## neddy man (30 April 2016)

Try www.liveryfinder.co.uk click the hacking box,it shows 13 in your area, hope one is close enough. Also try www.liverylist.co.uk.


----------



## Nativelover (3 May 2016)

neddy man said:



			Try www.liveryfinder.co.uk click the hacking box,it shows 13 in your area, hope one is close enough. Also try www.liverylist.co.uk.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the link, unfortunately not one is close to home &#128549;

Any ideas considered, I know many yards don't advertise online.


----------



## fishy (11 June 2016)

If you have Facebook try posting on everything horsey in Manchester x


----------

